# fmodex.dll error in dragon age origins



## pratik996 (Jan 23, 2011)

hey i have recently installed dragon age origins and when i start the game an error stating "the procedure entry point [email protected]@[email protected][email protected]@[email protected][email protected] could not be located in the dynamic link library fmodex.dll" occurs.

can anyone tell me what this error is about and how can i solve it.

can these be solved by formatting the pc.


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

Where did you get the game from?


----------



## pratik996 (Jan 23, 2011)

i got the game from my dealer.

reply soon..


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

This is a common problem with cracked pirate copies of the game.

Open Windows Explorer and go to the Dragon Age\bin_ship folder. Right-click the fmodex.dll file and select Properties. Post back with the Size, Created and Modified details.


----------



## pratik996 (Jan 23, 2011)

what i didnt understan what had u meant by "post back with the size created and modified details" can u plzz try and explain me.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Open Windows Explorer. Go to the Dragon Age\bin_ship folder. That's where the fmodex.dll file should be. Right-click the file and select Properties from the list. This will bring up a window giving details about fmodex.dll, including the file size, the date it was created and the date it was modified.

If you don't have this file in the bin_ship folder or the details in the Properties box are incorrect, then we can start looking for a solution.


----------



## pratik996 (Jan 23, 2011)

the file was not there in that folder so i thought of downloadin it from net..... and when i kept it there den also the same problem occurs......


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Have you got the Dragon Age DVD or did you download the game from a website?

Uninstall the game, then reinstall. This will put the correct fmodex.dll file in the bin_ship folder.


----------

